# Junk recessed cans.



## JohnJ0906

I've used the "Commercial electric" brand. The builder bought a bunch of them on sale. The housings weren't too bad, haven't done the trims yet. All in all, I didn't think they were too bad, they were still better than Thomas  trash


----------



## Bobbyj

Lightolier 1004 ICN is the can we use most. Best can I've ever used. Others may be cheaper, but the're a pain to work with. The only time we don't use that can is if the builder specifically requests something different.


----------



## MDShunk

The few times I've used Lightolier cans (spec'd on print) I have been impressed. None of the supply houses in my area deal in that brand. I use Progress. They're a good middle of the road can. I don't have any special issues with them.


----------



## raider1

I typically use Juno cans and really like them, seem to be well made.

Chris


----------



## MDShunk

raider1 said:


> I typically use Juno cans and really like them, seem to be well made.


They thing I really like about the Juno cans is that neat little black slot cable clamp device they have. I was told that they have a patent on that.


----------



## Bobbyj

I like the Juno cans as well, but they're very expensive in my area. You don't buy them from a supply house. You buy them from a "lighting showroom", if that tells you anything!


----------



## raider1

> You don't buy them from a supply house. You buy them from a "lighting showroom", if that tells you anything!


Around here my favorite local supply house carrys juno cans and trims. I have found they are about the same price as other brands of cans.

Chris


----------



## MHAYDEN

What Did You Expect From A Home Center. By Your Materials From A Real Supply House


----------



## brian john

I seldom if ever do anything with light fixtures, but when I started 36 years ago it was Lightoiler, and that was 90% of what we used. When I built my houses I used Lightoiler and never had any issues. 

But one of the reasons I got out of electrical work that involved working with any light fixtures was the LIGHT FIXTURES, flourscent strips, 2x2, 2x4, exit lights ect, most of them are a PIA. Then there was the constant having to work overhead and associated shoulder and neck pain.


----------



## MDShunk

MHAYDEN said:


> What Did You Expect From A Home Center. By Your Materials From A Real Supply House


Thanks for the tip, MHAYDEN. What causes you to think I bought these? I never buy from a big box store. I'm strictly a supply house purchaser. As I'm sure you know, sometimes certain material is either specified or customer supplied. 

By the way, welcome to the site :thumbsup: Your profile says that you found _ElectricianTalk_ on TV. Its nice to see that our multi-million dollar television advertising budget is starting to payoff.


----------



## rod213

We use Halo cans around here. I like those better than any I've dealt with.


----------



## wireman3736

I used that brand Emerald that MD mentioned, home owner bought them, this was for new construction but they didn't include the bars, it says it on the box sold separately but the homeowner didn't see it, I told her I would cut them in after, what a pain in the ass. Good thing it was t&m.


----------



## rod213

Ya'll ever used those remodeling can's put out by halo. You can cut them in quite nicely and pretty quick to boot.


----------



## Hillbilly

We usually use Juno or Halo. Tried some Lithonia once,and they were pretty bad. Hard to nail up,and the trims were awful.


----------



## MDShunk

I'm okay with all the major brands.. Halo, Juno, Lightolier, Progress...

I happen to use Progress, but only because that's what the local supply houses handle. Nothing wrong in particular with any of the major brands, in my opinion. They each have little things that are nice, and other little things that are not as nice when you compare them to each other. The crap from the big box stores is a whole other category. I went to a builder's show this weekend, and I noticed one builder's display had those crap Emerald cans in his mock-up. That pretty much told the whole story on his quality to me.


----------



## dw electric

the first ones i used where juno's and i liked the wago's that were already in them


----------



## TheElectricalGuru

call me cheap but I like the ones I get from SunStar Lighting....called speedy cans. I just installed 125 of them in a house and they installed easy...and when we came back to trim them....piece of cake.

Plus I got each Can, Trim and Bulb for $ 10.50 ( for everything )


----------



## MDShunk

TheElectricalGuru said:


> call me cheap but I like the ones I get from SunStar Lighting


I get flyers for those all the time. How do they mount? Just like "normal" cans? Are they adaptable to T-Bar? Do they put you in mind of any other particular major brand?


----------



## TheElectricalGuru

Marc,

They are actually quite nice because they have a swivel bar on them which allows you to mount one side first, wire it up and then swing it up to finish the mount.

Now their wire connections are with the push in connectors and some don't like them...I did this set of them with the push in's and I have to say....I have not had a single issue with them and while I normally in the past has installed either juno or Halo.....I found these half the price or more and well...to be honest installed easier.

The only drawback I have with the Speedy Can is if you have to CUT any of the expanders....they will need some tape once finally set....because one of the bars is two railed...and cutting the end to shorten them up leaves you two thin rails...but we overcame that fairly easy and it was simply because the ceilings spacing was not standard so they all had to be adjusted...but other than that......found them quite nice and no sharp edges on them.

As for installation to T-Bar....I did not have any to install like that but I did notice the whole where normally I would just shot a screw through the grid versus installing any clips....but sorry Marc I did not look very well for that..I do have some at the office however..I will give it a look see...

http://www.sunstarlighting.com/Picts_large/108PE6-IC.png - <- here is a image of the 6" speed can.....for the cost and ease of installation....well worth the 10.50 for the whole shubang...and they arrive in like 2-3 days from Florida.

Oh..I like the fact the doors swing open but are attached...no more dropping the junction box door anymore...lol


----------



## Guest

Cooper makes Halo, but they make a low end brand called Edison. I get these for $5 each, Basically an H7ICAT. I save about $2.5 each and that adds up but for ease of installation, nothing beats Halo. I've also been getting into ELCO brand too


----------



## firebirdmi

Halo's worked well for me too. Reasonable price to boot. Trim pieces fit well.


----------

